# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  leogang, hinterglemm wohnungssuche

## rower

hallo,

kennt jemand eine gute, aber vor allem günstige wohnmöglichkeit in der gegend. (mitte august 6 leute)

gruss
rower

----------


## dita

schick mir morgen a mail an e dot danzer a-t saalbach dot com ich kann ja mal vorfühlen was frei ist

----------

